# هذا برنامج ال Road Cross Section



## عزمي حماد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا برنامج ال :31: Road Cross Section
مع الشرح وآمل الاستفادة منه وأعتذر عن التأخير
مع تحياتي :13:
http://rapidshare.com/files/71765374/Road_CrossSection_Pro_v1.3.zip


----------



## كمال19 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الثابر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاااااك الله الف الف خير ومشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دعاء شاكر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

:13: شكرا جزيلا على البرناااااااااااااااااااااامج:13:


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود العظيم:20:


----------



## MOBILE3008 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم
الرابط 100% شغال


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك..


----------



## المساح10 (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر،،،


----------



## moamenasd (29 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك وشكرا


----------



## حسن احمد (29 فبراير 2008)

جزال الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## newart (1 مارس 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## علاء خلاف (4 مارس 2008)

مشكور كثير على الجهد العظيم


----------



## ابو هدايه (8 مارس 2008)

البرنامج شغال وشكرا على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## الحزن النبيل (9 مارس 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير

اخي الكريم الشرح غير وافي وارجو توضيح كيفية عمل ملف اكسيل ساهل لإدخال المناسيب بصورة سليمة 

تحياتي*


----------



## كاظم الطائي (10 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زهزوه (14 أبريل 2008)

please Mr azmy if u can upload the fiile from a site other than rapid share


----------



## سامى عباس احمد (14 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم اين يمكن تنزيل برنامج land وماهى طريقة تنزيله من موقعrashid فانى اجد صعوبة فى ذلك


----------



## عبد الحليم محمود (17 أبريل 2008)

Dear friend 
thank you very much Itried the program but it couldnt give me any result due the poor information in the help could you please explain more than that and try to put an example different from the one with the program and check it dose work or not do you try it in your project please advice
[best reagards​


----------



## يونس محمود (18 أبريل 2008)

الاخ عزمي
أرجو من حضرتك يااخي العزيز ان توضح اكثر كيفية استخدام البرنامج حيث انني حاولت ولم استطع تطبيقه بمشروعي هل قمت بتجربته بمشروعك حاول ان تضع مثالا غير المرفق مع البرنامج مع خالص امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو شاد (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed1982 (25 يوليو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو , برنامج رائع
ننتظر المزيييييييييييد


----------



## هيثم القضارف (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شادلي (28 يوليو 2008)

جاري التحميل مشكور


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (29 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم ممكن طريقة تنزيل الملفات من علي الرلبط المذكور انا مش عارف انزل اي حاجة من هناك و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم
الرابط 100% شغال


----------



## مصطفى غباره (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجارى التنزيل


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور كتير على هذا البرنامج وإلى الأمام.............................سلام


----------



## garary (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد العبودي (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يااخ عزمي وكثر الله من امثالك........مهندس اياد


----------



## ساره المهندسه (25 أغسطس 2008)

اخي وين السيريل نمبر ومشكور


----------



## وائل آدم (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على البرنامج
لكن ممكن يتم رفعه على موقع آخر لأتمكن من تحميله


----------



## حسام يونس (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور علي هذا العمل النبيل 
ولكن نرجوا من حضرتكم توضيح كيفية وضع الارض الطبيعية ورسم القطاعات العرضية 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اياد العبودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر جزيل لك اخي


----------



## sabryano (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور:75:


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*عزمي حماد*

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا:84:


----------



## بهاء زكي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج


----------



## houssam_f (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ عزمي حماد انا اعرف انك مساح وليس مهندس مساحة حتى تكون صادق مع نفسك


----------



## eng_moh3001 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

.........................


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ المذكور أحمد الرصاعي 
أولا أنا لا أعرفك ولم أسمع بهذا الاسم نهائيا , , ويشرفني أن أكون مساح أو عامل وأفيد الناس , ولا أكون امبراطور وأسئ أوأحقد على الناس
وانت ليش زعلان أنا قدمت لك معلومة برضاي واستفدت منها ولست بحاجة الى شكر منك ومن امثالك
لكن خذ المعلومة واستفيد منها ونصيحتي لك انك تحاول تفك عقدك , ويا ريتك قدمت شيء يستفيد منه الاخوان الزملاء . 
هذا الموقع لمن يريد أن يعرف أو يُعرف وليس للمهاترات وللحاسدين
تحياتي لك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا**على البرنامج*


----------



## haval2005 (18 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## haval2005 (18 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## بهاء زكي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت يكون فيه شرح اوضح عن كيفية ترتيب النقاط المدخلة 

وعن كيفية اخراج الرسومات على الاتوكاد


----------



## علي المحاويلي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً على البرنامج----وشكراً على المجهود-----------وجاري التحميل


----------



## احمد الرصاعي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا لا اعرف ان الحقيقة صعبة عليك جدا وثانيا اني لم اقدم شي للمنتدى اشتراكي لم تتجاوز مدته 10 ايام اما بالنسية لبراهيم فانه يعمل بالسعودية وليس عندي اما اظافة ملعومة لمصدر الطاقة انت تعرف بداخلك اني اعطيته المفيد


----------



## eng: issa (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed 2009 (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك000000000000000000000*​


----------



## محمدالشبروي (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي البرنامج اخي الكريم


----------



## al_ali89 (2 مارس 2009)

thank you v v v v v v much


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم ......


----------



## ياسر سالمان (8 مارس 2009)

لم استطع تنزيل الملف وعلى العموم الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## mahmoud khalid (9 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## موسى جمال (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## wassim taha (10 مارس 2009)

please change the link -rapid share



thanks


----------



## alsadaf2007 (10 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

جزاك الله خيرا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdolkadr (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك برنامج صغير وجميل


----------



## العباده (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## حسام الدين سعد ذكى (7 مايو 2009)

اللهم أرزقهة الخير حبث كان ثم أرضه به


----------



## odwan (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## اسلام عاطف (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م محسن (8 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## arpenteur (8 مايو 2009)

*Merci bc*

bon continuation ......


----------



## f3mhx (8 مايو 2009)

شكراا جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## neno-pody_2004 (9 مايو 2009)

*الشكر*

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
:75:


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (11 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيل*

وفقك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك مشكور يا اخانا الكريم


----------



## mourados (18 مايو 2009)

beaucoup de merci merci merci


----------



## emademy69 (19 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود العظيم*


----------



## babankarey (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (27 مايو 2009)

نشكرك اخ عزمي جزيل الشكررررررررر
وفقك الله والى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (28 مايو 2009)

جاري التجربة ولي عودة يا صديقي


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف عرب (10 مارس 2010)

_شكراً جزيلاً_


----------



## motee-z (10 مارس 2010)

اخي عزمي شكرا على البرنامج
اعتقد انه مفيد جدا مع العلم انني لم استطع تشغيله بسبب طلبه للسيريل نمبر
اذكر انك اتصلت بي هاتفيا في يوم من الايام تسال عن برنامج التقاطع العكسي هل ذكرتني
شكرا لك وارجو تزويدي بالسيريل نمبر
[email protected]


----------



## motee-z (12 مارس 2010)

انا مستغرب من رسائل الشكر والثناء وكان الجميع استطاع تشغيل البرنامج بحثت كثيرا وقرأت كل الردود لم اجد السيريل نمبر لتشغيله هل هو موجود في مكان اخر ارجو التوضيح هذا لايعني ان الاخ عزمي حماد لايستحق الشكر بل يستحقه لانه يريد الفائده للجميع


----------



## عبدو99 (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور كتير والله


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 مارس 2010)

حقيقة انا الذي استغرب ممن ينزل البرنامج ولا يحاول حتى النظر به بدقة قليلا ... فقط تنزيل برامج ...
يوجد مع البرنامج ملف اسمه cood بداخله 2 سيريال اختار اي واحد منهم . 
علما بان البرنامح شغال بشكل ممتاز وبه شرج وافي .
اما اللي ما بدوا يفهم فهذا شأنه


----------



## motee-z (13 مارس 2010)

اخي عزمي لماذا هذا التشنج لو اردنا ان لانفهم لما استوضحنا الامر وسألنا
ظننت ان الملف مثال من خلال اسمه coodهو coord اختصارا لكلمة coordinates
على العموم شكرا على ردك


----------



## abdullatif004 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فارس حسن (15 مارس 2010)

بوركت يا اخي


----------



## احمد جبارات (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا اخي على البرنامج وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ ياسر الحربي (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## عرفه السيد (17 مارس 2010)

برنامج رائع والله كل الشكر والتقدير الاخ عزمى حماد


----------



## hanykaboo (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## hanykaboo (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير عزيزى


----------



## el-saadany (9 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا ومجهود رائع


----------



## nblcheikh (9 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## noor-noor (28 يونيو 2011)

شكور وما قصرت


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من السادة الاعضاء التكرم ورفع البرنامج على موقع اخر سهل التنزيل منه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رجاء الدين (29 يونيو 2011)

الأخ العزيز
ممكن رابط غير الرابيد شير 
و لك الشكر


----------



## ثعيلي (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (30 يونيو 2011)

ياجماعة الخير الرجاء حد يرفعه على رابط اخر


----------

